# Simple slide-show software to create random slide show



## stephannand (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm having a family reunion on Saturday at which there will be a screen for a slideshow of photos. We have a folder of around 1500 pictures which we want shown on the night. I tried windows movie maker, spent hours arranging the photos so that they were in no particular order and in the end it couldn't deal with the large file size. I have also tried smilebox but it won't let me import the photos en masse and I can't be bothered individually clicking 'add' on them all.

Basically I want a simple software that will allow me to add all 1500 photos at once and will jumble them up for me so that they're not in alphabetical order (the way shuffle would work on an ipod, no picture would be shown twice). Any suggestions welcome asap. Thanks


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I'd use the freeware Irfanview and have it make a slide show.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

You might consider just making the screensaver work.
Right click on a blank area of your desktop
choose properties/screensaver
choose MY PICTURES SLIDESHOW
choose monitor power-set it to an extended period-perhaps an hour
Play with the settings to get interesting views


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

I use *Preclick* for years, Best redeye removal, excellent for burning CD slideshows and you can arrange pictures in any way You can just run it on a DVD player and carry it with you,make copies for other people. 
http://www.preclick.com/download.php?site=update29SW

If you just want to run from the computer I also use Irfanview (free) or ACDSee, (bought version)


----------

